# Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur



## pfefferladen (31. Januar 2011)

Hi zusammen,

was spricht beim Matchangeln für bzw. gegen eine geflochtene Schnur.

Bisher verwende ich 0,18 mono sinkend.Wie klappt den das mit geflochtener Schnur.

Hat da jemand Erfahrung und kann sie mit mir teilen. ?


Danke


----------



## Peter51 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> was spricht beim Matchangeln für bzw. gegen eine geflochtene Schnur.
> 
> ...


 
jaaa... hab mir ne neue Spitze drangebaut weil die Schnur sich oben einmal drumgewickelt hatte. Ist zwar eigene Schuld gewesen aber sowas passiert bei der Mono nicht so schnell. 
Beim Rauswerfen immer auf die Schnur oben achten.
Bei harten Drills sich den Spitzenring ansehen ob der nicht in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wurde.


----------



## Gemini (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

Gravierendster Unterschied dürfte die Tatsache sein dass du die Geflochtene nicht so gut oder gar nicht unter Wasser bekommst.

Ich hatte letztes Jahr auf 6 Matchen Tubertini Navi Blue, damit war ich aber auch nicht so 100%ig zufrieden und mache jetzt überall Stroft ABR in 0.14 bzw. 0.16 drauf.


----------



## Pat 79 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

Ich bin letztes Jahr auch von 18er Mono auf Geflochtene umgestiegen.
Hab die Fire Line Crystal in 0,04  Tragkraft 3,5 kg

Klappt alles Prima und kann bei gleicher Montage noch weiter werfen als zuvor.

Das die Schnur an der Oberfläche schwimmt stimmt allerdings. Bei Wind ein bischen von Nachteil.
Dafür kommt mein Anhieb besser zum Schwimmer bzw. Haken durch.


----------



## kati48268 (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

Es gibt doch nichts nervenderes, als wenn die Schnur beim Matchangeln schwimmt und dir die Montage vom Platz zieht...
Kommt für mich überhaupt nicht in Frage. #d


----------



## Wobblerfan (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

Klappt alles Prima und kann bei gleicher Montage noch weiter werfen als zuvor.

Hallo Pat !  Kannst Du dann auch noch füttern , wenn Du noch weiter draussen fischt ? ;+ .   Gruß Wf  #h


----------



## Tim. (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

ohman 
warum der geflochtene wahn? 
matchangeln geht doch prima mit mono 
ich warte nur noch drauf das die stipper auch noch geflochtene draufhaun.....


----------



## Andal (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*



Tim. schrieb:


> ohman
> warum der geflochtene wahn?



Hast du es nicht gelesen? Wegen dem "weiter werfen"; das sind alles keine Angler mehr, sondern Casting-Athleten!


----------



## Slick (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

Normalerweise spielt sich ja alles paar Meter vom Ufer ab, kA wieso alle Leute den Köder paar hundert Meter weit befördern möchten.#q


Cheers


----------



## Tim. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

ach das ist doch krank , wege 5 meter wo die weiter werfen .
und von wegen kommt anschlag net durch #q 
wie haben wir vor der geflochtenen nur fische gefangen? 
wenn ein anschlag nicht sitzt gibts auch andre möglichkeiten zb. madenheber etc. 
meistens reicht nur en heber mit der angel und die hängen weil die so ein weiches maul haben. 
mit 16er mono werf ich auch 30 - 40  meter mit 2gr schwimmer, das reicht doch vollkommen, viel weiter bekommst das grundfutter eh nicht raus.


gruß


----------



## Sensitivfischer (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*



Slick schrieb:


> Normalerweise spielt sich ja alles paar Meter vom Ufer ab, kA wieso alle Leute den Köder paar hundert Meter weit befördern möchten.#q
> Cheers



|good: Den Irrsinn werde ich auch nie verstehen.


----------



## Gardenfly (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> |good: Den Irrsinn werde ich auch nie verstehen.



weil die Leute besser fangen !!!
Es gibt auch Fische am Ufer, aber meisten macht man so viel Lärm das sich die größeren nach draussen begeben,besonders an viel befischten Gewässern.


----------



## Gemini (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

Ob weit draussen oder nah am Ufer zu fischen ist doch absolut situations- und gewässerabhängig.

Auch lege ich mir öfters mal zwei Futterplätze an, einen näher am Ufer, einen mit z.b. mehr Partikeln für die 'Grossen' weiter draussen im Tieferen.

Geflochtene würde ich nicht nehmen wegen den beim Matchen negativen Eigenschaften die das Material nun mal hat. 

Höchststrafe wäre für mich bei leichtem Seitenwind mit zwei Angeln an einem Futterplatz zu fischen die beide mit Geflecht bespult sind...

P.S. Ich merke die Schonzeit rückt näher, seit Sonntag bin ich dabei den Matchkram zu entstauben...


----------



## Peter51 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*



Tim. schrieb:


> ach das ist doch krank , wege 5 meter wo die weiter werfen .
> und von wegen kommt anschlag net durch #q


 
Jo, den Spruch mußte ich mir auch lang genug anhören. 
Meine Antwort ist dann auch immer, wenn die Pose verschwindet und wandert ist der Fisch dran egal wie weit der draußen ist und wenn die Rutenspitze zappelt ist der Fisch auch dran, egal wie weit ich draußen bin. 

Einzig ist, bei der geflochtenen erkennt man den Biss etwas schneller.... und die hält mehr Zukraft aus.... 

Verkieste Untergründe mögen die aber nicht!!


----------



## Dunraven (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*



Slick schrieb:


> Normalerweise spielt sich ja alles paar Meter vom Ufer ab, kA wieso alle Leute den Köder paar hundert Meter weit befördern möchten.#q
> 
> 
> Cheers



Den Satz möchte ich gerne nochmal hören wenn Dein Nebenmann gerade mit einem dicken Brassen auf große Entfernung die 700 Euro Stipprute für den ersten Platz gewonnen hat während Du Schneider geblieben bist. |supergri
Seine 30-50 Euro Startgebühr hat er jedenfalls wieder raus.

Von geflochtener an der Match halte ich aber auch nichts. Die ist dafür nicht ausgelegt und die Nachteile sind mir auch zu groß.


----------



## Bolofreak (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

Ich habe geflochtene Schnur an der Bolorute und ich muss sagen, dass das super geht, weil die Schnur schwimmt und man die Pose so sehr gut führen kann. Versucht es mal.


----------



## Tim. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

mehr zugkraft? was nütz mir ne geflochtene haubtschnur mit ner tragkraft von 6kg ( bsp) wenn vorfach nur max 1,2kg hält? 

auch bei ner mono hängt der fisch egal wie weit drausen.

macht was ihr führ richtig hält ich finds blödsinnig , bei jeder angelart auf geflochtene umzusteigen, 
feedern , spinn, ok 
rest mono allein schon wegen abriebbeständigkeit.
@dunraven: wer sagt das der fisch trozdem bei dir gebissen hätte auch wenn nur 5cm neben dem andren geangelt hättest?
andre tiefe und wenns nur paar cm. sind könnens schon ausmachen. anders gepimpter hakenköder und schon ändert es sich, anderst beködert etc etc gibt genug was aufgezählt werden kann. und dann noch das gewisse glück 
aber wie gesagt ist euer ding was ihr macht , meine meinung wisst ihr.

lg


----------



## Pat 79 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

Man Man

Ist alles Situationsabhängig.  Klar, ich fische mit der Matchrute
immer 150 m weit draussen !  lol

Ich kann mit gleicher Montage weiter werfen, oder alternativ wie ich es mache feiner fischen. Weniger Blei und kleinerer Schwimmer.
Und das macht manchmal den kleinen aber feinen Unterschied aus wenn die nicht so richtig beissen wollen.

Außerdem nutze ich die Match an Teichen und angel am gegenüberliegendem Ufer auf Karpfen.

Also Leute, erst mal überlegen, dann schreiben !


----------



## Peter51 (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*



Pat 79 schrieb:


> Also Leute, erst mal überlegen, dann schreiben !


 
ne nee.. laß ma .... dat motiviert doch. :m

Leute, bleibt Spontaahn... :vik:

WEnn man sich seine Bremse rihctig einstellt, sind auch größere Fische mit dünnerer Schnur zu landen.


----------



## Dunraven (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*



Tim. schrieb:


> @dunraven: wer sagt das der fisch trozdem bei dir gebissen hätte auch wenn nur 5cm neben dem andren geangelt hättest?




Nicht der aber andere aus dem Schwarm?
Evt. auch weil da eine Kante ist an der sich Futter sammelt?
Oder weil es nicht einer war sondern 10 und der Nebenmann auf der anderen Seite hat noch 5 bekommen nur Du kommst nicht weit genug raus während rechts und links gefangen wird auf der Spur weiter draußen? 

Wie gesagt ich halte geflochtene an der Match auch nicht für sinnvoll, aber warum es Sinn macht weiter werfen zu können, das ist ganz einfach und logisch. Wenn Du auf normaler Weite nichts bekommst, wenn da keiner etwas bekommt, dann steigerst Du eben die Chancen wenn Du noch an andere Stellen kommst, denn irgendwo werden sie wohl sein müssen. 
Wieso soll der Fisch an 10 Plätzen links und 10 Plätzen rechts vorbei schwimmen um an Deinem Futterplatz zu beißen?


----------



## Borg (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

Ja, aber es hilft Dir auch nicht, wenn Du Deine Montage weiter rausknallen kannst, als Du mit Deiner Futterschleuder kommst .

Daher verstehe ich das mit dem "weiter werfen" nicht so ganz. Also ich habe eine Mono an meiner Matche und bringe damit locker meine Monatage weiter raus, als ich mit der Futterschleuder (Drennan) einigermassen zielgenau schiessen kann! Weiter macht in meinen Augen daher null Sinn! Habs auf extreme Weiten auch schon mit ner futtergefüllten PVA-Kugel am Haken probiert, ist aber auch eher suboptimal . 

Naja, und wie schon von anderen gesagt, ist beim matchen eine schwimmende Schnur so unnötig wie ein Pickel am Hintern #d.

Gruß,
Borg


----------



## Dunraven (2. Februar 2011)

*AW: Matchangeln mit geflochtener Schnur*

Naja was ich nur klar machen will ist das die Option darauf durchaus Sinn machen kann. Im Normalfall ist es sicher scheiß egal, da gebe ich Dir ja recht. Aber wenn wirklich nichts läuft, dann hat eben der einen Vorteil der mehr Optionen hat. Denn wer sagt denn das Du anfüttern musst? Läuft absolut nichts, dann kann man abwarten oder probieren, und zum Probieren gehört für mich dann eben auch ruhig mal weit raus und langsam Stück für Stück einholen. Nicht weil man da seinen Futterplatz hat sondern weil eh tote Hose ist und man einfach hofft das man noch irgendeinem Rotauge/Aland/was weiß ich den Köder dabei vor die Nase setzt so das man eben den einen Fisch hat der den Unterschied zu allen ohne macht. 

Außerdem war die Aussage auf die ich mich bezogen habe nicht das es darum geht weiter als die Schleuder zu kommen. Die Aussage war es spielt sich alles ein paar Meter vom Ufer ab, man muss also nicht weiter als ein paar Meter raus. Und ein paar Meter meint doch normal eher 10m, und dann meint weit raus ja schon sowas wie 40m.

Wir hatten z.B. letztes Jahr im Mai ein Angeln an einem See, da saßen 27 Angler rund um den See verteilt und es lief nichts. Das lag sicher nicht an der Erfahrung der Leute, denn neben örtlichen Vereinsmitgliedern waren da auch welche dabei die z.B. Top 10 Platzierungen und Tagessieg beim IAM vorweisen können, oder eine Club WM Teilnahme. Aber der einzige der einen Fisch an der Rute hatte (und ihn dann wieder verloren hat) war der kleine Junge der mit seinem Papa und seinem Bruder da war und der seine Schwingspitzenrute einfach ohne Anfüttern raus gefeuert hatte. 

Wie gesagt ich stimme damit überein das es selten nötig ist bzw. Sinn macht so richtig weit raus zu feuern, aber die Option zu haben auf Weite zu gehen wenn sonst schon alles sinnlos war ist eben doch, zumindest psychologisch, von Vorteil. Und sei es blos weil der Nebenmann mit so einer Aktion einen Fisch bekommt und Du die restliche Stunde nur denkst ******* warum komme ich nicht so weit raus dann könnte ich evt. doch noch einen bekommen. Es muss ja nicht bedeuten das Du einen bekommen würdest, aber wenn eh nichts läuft, der einen dann da draußen bekommt und Du kommst da nicht hin, dann redet man es sich zumindest ein.


----------

